# Do Celebrities Actually use the Products they Endorse?



## SqueeKee (Mar 22, 2006)

Like, does Kelly Ripa really use Pantene?

Does Queen Latifah really use CoverGirl lipstick?

:wassatt:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 22, 2006)

Somehow, I doubt it. You never know, though.


----------



## KISKA (Mar 22, 2006)

I would be surprised if they did. I don't think they would ever admit that they don't unless it's jessica simpson (she's kind of slow). :laughno:


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 22, 2006)

I always thought they were contractually obligated? Like when Tiger Woods had that Nike contract (I think it was Nike), he had to wear all Nike when he was playing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know, but I would assume if they have the contract, they have to use the product.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah and remember when Britney was in trouble cause she was busted drinking coke while she was in pepsi campaign?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (or the other way around, I dont remember) the contract probably says they should use it while being watched by the public, but in their homes they can use whatever. 

Yeah, I doubt they are actually using the stuff. Scarlett Johanson using Loreal for example? Somehow I can't see that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shorts22 (Mar 22, 2006)

hmmmm so then if they're not usin that...what are they usin?! they should just advertise that...


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 22, 2006)

Of course not. My goodness they get paid 3,4,5 million to endorse this. To put theyre gorgeous FACE into saying "Your worth it". (L'oreal example), lol. I strongly doubt they do. Perhaps something open to the public like actually wearing Nike shoes, so people *SEE* that your wearing Nike shoes, but how do we know if Jessica Simpson uses Proactive everymorning to cleanse her face and treat it? We cant, cant we. Or even makeup or hair stuff.

Theyre celebrities and theyre RICH. Theyre endorsing stuff to sell to the poor or middle class consumers _(to get themselves richer) But thats another story which is all tied in but wont go into it_. Do they use the crap they endorse? Hell no! :wassatt:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 22, 2006)

hehe great summary. thats what I wanted to write, but I couldn't find the right words :icon_smil


----------



## Laura (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldnt think so. They probably get lots of free products to try out but most celebs have stylists, hairdressers, make up artists and they use what they think is best, not what products the celebrity is paid to endorse


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2006)

i actually heard jess simpson used accutane before using proactiv.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 22, 2006)

I highly doubt it!


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2006)

True, she said Accutane is what cured her skin problems first and foremost. I highly doubt that celebs regularly use any of the products they endorse and I'm sure they don't actually _buy _any because of all the freebies!


----------



## lainey (Mar 22, 2006)

they probably don't..

but if YOU were offered a nice huge deal to endorse...say cover girl and you like only higher end makeup...would you turn it down because you don't want to wear it??

no one will really know if you're wearing it or not!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 22, 2006)

this one made me laugh.....hey I don't even know jessica personally, maybe she's super sweet....but yes, kinda fits her personality, doesn't it? Poor jessica.....I mean "rich" jessica....


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 22, 2006)

I have no clue, but I've never been swayed by celebrity endorsements.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 22, 2006)

I would think they get alot of free product from whoever they are endorsing. And like in Jerry Mcguire with the shoes...they just give them to who ever! lol! Money...it's no big deal to them. lol!

So In a nut shell I think they have the product in their home but I don't think they use it.

Luv Anyah


----------



## Laura (Mar 22, 2006)

Ditto to this.. Im never tempted to buy or try products just coz a certain celeb endorses them!


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Mar 22, 2006)

They have to at least try it(even if it's only 5 minutes before they film the commercial or do the photo shoot for the product). It's illegal to endorse a product that you've never used. I remember there was a big brouhaha about this about 30 years ago. I wish I remembered the particulars. All I remember was that it got put on the books that a person endorsing a product has to actually USE the product.


----------



## KISKA (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't know her personally either and to be honest I don't even want to. I just don't care if she's sweet or mean, smart or stupid, rich or poor, I don't care if her skin is clear or pimply, if one of her legs is shorter than the other, if she has webbed feet or if she trims her nose hair in the morning etc. I keep hearing she's really stupid so I just like making fun of celebrities sometimes for my own personal entertainment. Even though I have nothing against them. :icon_smil


----------



## KISKA (Mar 23, 2006)

Lookie what I found:

"Jessica needs to get her story straight in regards to her clear skin.



> Jessica Simpson seems to be fudging the truth on the brand of acne medicine that cleared up her formerly pimple-plagued face. The "Dukes of Hazzard" blondeshell has said in interviews that she zapped her zits with the strong prescription medicine Accutane. But once Simpson was hired as a spokesmodel for Proactiv, she changed her tune. On Proactiv's website, she now sings that product's praises: "I just had so much build-up and so many clogged pores that once I started using Proactiv Solution, my face was just shining . . . I'm passionate about Proactiv because it worked for me and it gave me so much confidence."


Just another celebrity changing their tune for some big bucks."


----------



## Prettyface (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm sure when it comes to like, MAC, Bobbi Brown, Chanel, I'm sure they do. But more mainstream commercial lines, like CoverGirl, Lorea'l, and Maybelline, I'm sure they don't. But Maybelline mascara in the pink tube is awesome, and I have heard models, and other celebrities say they use that mascara.


----------

